# Salvini as a wet pet



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

I've got a single Salvini in its own 29 gallon was planning to make a wet pet of it but its super shy and always hiding, now this may seem cruel btu if i take out its hiding logs will it become a little friendlier out in the open


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Probably not. It will come out more when it feels comfortable and a safe haven is a good way to do that. I would add some dither and lots of hiding places so it can feel safe. I had a female Salvini that would eat from my hand. Great fish. Though not all are going to be so out going.

When did you get it? If was recently give it time to settle in. Dithers will let it know that it is safe to come out as there are no other predators around and give it a chance to assert its dominance and feel like king of the tank.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm kind of in the same boat, my female sal (also 29) is hiding quite a bit, but I've learned it takes a long time with her to loosen up and come out. She's generally ok with vacuuming but it can take a couple weeks after a redecoration before I really see her at all.

As cichlid lover would tell you, salvini's natural predator is birds. I have had some success with floating plants (Mine are fake and have a suction cup to stick to the tank wall) and/or cutting some leaf shapes in opaque material and putting them under the light. It adds some cool lighting effects and the Sals generally seem more comfortable "under the cover". The difference with dithers is night and day, but as you may have seen in recent threads, it's tricky (or you have to be lucky) to overcome the sal's hunting instinct.


----------



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

thats what I have found out any dither i have put in there has after a few weeks been dismantled includiung tiger barbs and giant danios


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

I've seen this term used in a few threads...what exactly is a 'wet pet' :-?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

'Wet Pet'

A loose description would be any large fish kept alone in a tank, or perhaps with dithers and a plec.

More often, the term is used to refer to a single specimen with a particularly gregarious personality, the types of fish that come right up to the glass, allow you to pet them, eat from your hand, etc. (Midas, Oscars, etc)


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Probably not. It will come out more when it feels comfortable and a safe haven is a good way to do that. I would add some dither and lots of hiding places so it can feel safe. I had a female Salvini that would eat from my hand. Great fish. Though not all are going to be so out going.
> 
> When did you get it? If was recently give it time to settle in. Dithers will let it know that it is safe to come out as there are no other predators around and give it a chance to assert its dominance and feel like king of the tank.


Agreed! The salvini ill be more out going when they are comfortable. The reason why they are shy and skitish is because of their natural predator......Birds. The more cover the better. I have found that plants that cover the water surface and hangs over and a lot of plants, rocks, and driftwood helps them feel more secure. There is no such thing as dithers with Salvini. The salvini will kill all and any fish that is smaller than it such as Tetras, Barbs, Danio's, anything! The only tankmates that can co-exist with Salvini are other cichlids.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I've had success with Sword tails. I had a good sized group in a 125g with a sal and a few other "killers" and didn't lose one to obvious aggression.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> I've had success with Sword tails. I had a good sized group in a 125g with a sal and a few other "killers" and didn't lose one to obvious aggression.


Wow I can't believe that! Well I am glad it worked out but I wouldn't tell people that it will work because theres a very strong chance like 99.9% chance it won't work. I asked Bernie about adding dithers with Salvini and he laughed at me[/quote] and I can see why now! Bernie knows his Sals and he taught me a lot! :thumb:


----------



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

I learned that you can not have dithers with a salvini first hand. Bueones Aires Tetras were suggested and in less than a week it had killed 4 of 8.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I've had Sals on a few occasions with dithers. Actually I've owned two and both lived with dithers. Everyone knows they all have different personalities. Speaking in absolutes when it comes to the personalities of these fish is slightly misleading.

You can say it's not likely. You can say very few have had success. However to say you absolutely know that it's not possible is an overstatement.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

In fact here is another thread were people tell you *CiChLiD LoVeR128* that they have had success with various dithers. Thinking your experiences are the only way for thing to work is a little naive. While I appreciate your passion for what ever new fish you happen to be keeping at the time. Owning a fish for a few months doesn't make you an expert.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=195445


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I have to agree with the others; Salvini cichlids generally do fine with ditherfish that are large enough not to be eaten.

However, it's very unlikely that you will be able to keep dithers in a 29 gallon tank with a Salvini that has been established in the aquarium for more than a few days. They are very territorial. In addition, a 29 gallon doesn't give much escape room for the ditherfish to evade attack; plus it isn't large enough to keep the number of fish required to elicit schooling behavior in the dithers.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

The size of the tank is probably the biggest factor, that is a good point.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> I've had Sals on a few occasions with dithers. Actually I've owned two and both lived with dithers. Everyone knows they all have different personalities. Speaking in absolutes when it comes to the personalities of these fish is slightly misleading.
> 
> You can say it's not likely. You can say very few have had success. However to say you absolutely know that it's not possible is an overstatement.
> 
> In fact here is another thread were people tell you CiChLiD LoVeR128 that they have had success with various dithers. Thinking your experiences are the only way for thing to work is a little naive. While I appreciate your passion for what ever new fish you happen to be keeping at the time. Owning a fish for a few months doesn't make you an expert.


Wow what's with the personal attacks?! Calm down a little chrispyweld! I have kept Salvini for at least a year and a half and I think I know what I'm talking about! I have researched them and I have kept at least 13 Salvini and I have had over 2 pairs going on at the sametime! I think I know my Salvini and I think I know when someone is being a *******! Just because you have had success doesn't mean that it will work for everyone else and it certainly doesn't mean you're an expert! I'm only speaking of my experience and I understand that there are other ways to keep pairs successfully! The whole point of this forum is to get people's ideas and experiences about raising and keeping fish...not for people to act like know-it-alls! Maybe you should find something better to do than getting on here and trying to start fights! Clearly you don't want to get along so from now on unless you have something nice or constructive to say, you should keep your mouth shut!


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

> Wow what's with the personal attacks?!


There was no personal attack. You calling me a "fool" is however.

I have never once stated I am an expert on anything in fact I post from my personal experience as opposed to "hear say". Like I said in my previous post, stating in absolutes is overstating.



> Just because you have had success doesn't mean that it will work for everyone else and it certainly doesn't mean you're an expert!


That is exactly what I am saying to you about your experience with it not working. I'm glad we agree. :thumb:



> The whole point of this forum is to get people's ideas and experiences about raising and keeping fish...not for people to act like know-it-alls!


Glad we agree...again :thumb:

Yet this is the demeanor of most of your posts. And if someone states something in opposition to your opinion or experience you fly off the handle.



> There is no such thing as dithers with Salvini. The salvini will kill all and any fish that is smaller than it such as Tetras, Barbs, Danio's, anything! The only tank mates that can co-exist with Salvini are other cichlids.


You have had previous discussions with other that have had success with dithers and salvini. However because you have not (I'm not saying this is a short coming in any way, it just hasn't worked for YOU) you are trying to deter another from a feasible option and stating that it is impossible.



> I have kept Salvini for at least a year and a half and I think I know what I'm talking about!


Owning one fish for 1/10 of it's life doesn't make you an expert. Owning 13 different fish in the time it takes one to reach adult hood doesn't mean you have 13 fish worth of experience. Like I said, I appreciate your enthusiasm for your new fish every time you change what fish you keep, but personal experience is what should be related not regurgitated information from others experiences stated as gospel.

In all fairness I *totally* agree with the second half of that sentence. I truly believe you think you know what your taking about.



> Clearly you don't want to get along so from now on unless you have something nice or constructive to say, you should keep your mouth shut!


You know for all your talk about sharing experiences this is the second time in this thread you have told me not to share mine. All I did was disagree. This however is incredibly rude.



> Calm down a little chrispyweld!


I was never upset. You however my friend are obviously very worked up.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry if this killed your thread.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ok, here us the difference *chrispyweld*, Cichlidlover is giving smart advise, and your not, plain and simple. why on earth would you tell the OP to put swordtails with a Salvini, if you had done your research you would surely know this is a huge mistake, with the exception of very few cases



> I've had Sals on a few occasions with dithers. Actually I've owned two and both lived with dithers. Everyone knows they all have different personalities. Speaking in absolutes when it comes to the personalities of these fish is slightly misleading.


you know what else is misleading? posting a statement such as this without even so much as mentioning the possible consequences, and without mentioning the extreme unlikely hood of this working, it is great it worked for you that couple times you owned a Salvini, but it is very unwise to recommend it.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I never guaranteed it would work. In fact I stated that


> You can say it's not likely. You can say very few have had success. However to say you absolutely know that it's not possible is an overstatement.


However others have posted that it has worked for them as well. I am stating what has worked for me. There is more than one person who has had these fish and others work for them in the past. So you statement that is it bad advice is not justified. Saying a Rd can live in a 20 long is bad advice saying that a pair of cons NEEDS a 55g (which he has said in the past) is bad advice. Stating my experience is just stating my experience.

*True I did not take into consideration the size of the tank. As I stated that would probably be the deciding factor.* I did however state that I had it work in 125g which has a lot more room.

Cichlidlover has never tried it according to his post, he heard it from someone else.

Others in this thread and the other thread I linked have had it work so if the OP wants to spend a few dollars and try it, knowing that it may or may not work, he has that right and should be entitled to the information.

And that is by *far* not the only difference in our post. I state my experiences Cichlidlover states his opinions as fact. And his response was WAY over the top and fueled by emotion not logic.

I appreciate your opinion as well as his, never once have I told him to shut his mouth or not to post. However stating his personal experiences or information he has heard from other, as respected as they may be for their knowledge, as the only possible outcome is ridiculous. He told me after I responded that it has worked for me to not relate that information and then had the audacity to tell me to shut my mouth after he said this forum is about sharing our experiences and not acting like a know it all. Completely uncalled for, hypocritical and simply abysmal etiquette.

I have never stated I am an expert. Another place were we differ. And you know as well as I that owning a fish for a year or even two doesn't mean you KNOW how they will react. There is two much variations in the personality, from fish to fish and over time, to talk in absolutes.

Tell me you disagree that's fine I respect that. Tell me you don't believe me that's fine, I can deal with that. I have said both in this forum. I have never told someone to shut up or that their experience/opinion is not worth the time it took to type it.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Sorry if this killed your thread.


Yes, I am sorry too!

I just want to say this just make it known...it doesn't bother me if people disagree with me. I never meant anything harsh with the statement of I wouldn't suggest it; I was just merely pointing out like gage said, "not a good idea". I didn't fly off the handle just because I just took offense to your response. I don't fly off the handle if someone opposes my opinon. If you disagree that's fine. I do however get upset when I get called naive, and it is insinuated that I don't know what I am talking about. I simply post my ideas and experiences. If you disagree, that's fine, but don't try to say that my experiences aren't valid or worthy because I haven't kept a fish for its entire life. Even keeping a fish for a few years and breeding them successfully takes knowledge and teaches about the manners and personalities of the fish. I'm sorry if I offended anyone and/or took away from the original intent of this thread. Lets just get back to talking about what we all love...fish. Please all I want is to get along with everybody!

Happy cichlid keeping! 

I'm done interupting this thread. If anyone has anything to say please PM me! Again I am sorry!


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I don't think sals make great "wet pets". They are too shy compared to other cichlids. They are very cool fish and one of the most beautiful CA cichlids.
I had to remove my female from my 55g, because my smaller firemouth was seriously beating the **** out of her. Now is is in a 25g by her self recovering. 
Also my sal never bothers my swordtails or any other fish. I have never seen the "killer" side of salvinis and from what I hear this is only appartent in breeding.


----------

